# 660sp leak



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi I've not been on for a bit the good news first!!! Just to let you all know my Coral 660sp did finally come about 8wks ago and it was well worth the wait and the 2.3 is fine with loads of power. 
Now for the bad bit!!!!! It leaks the off side internal wall and roof now have between 30 - 50% damp and have bubbled up I'm off to see my dealer tomorrow. We don't know what to do, do we reject it as "not being fit for the purpose it was manufactured for" and get the money back (we love the van) or do we reject it and have the same again or in view of the fact we've done a lot of internal fitting out to our own spec do we get it repaired and fight for some compo, but this will involve a major rebuild. 

Has any one else had damp?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi ,

How awful for you and a pain. I must say that we have never had a leak in all 4 Adria's we've owned. We have got the 660sp and we have no problems whatsoever.
Hope you sort it out.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

